# Uber Closing All GREENLIGHT HUBS!



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Uber you bunch of cowards!!!
How are we supposed to get that cleaning supplies you just talked about yesterday?! So we the drivers are out here driving in the riskiest job there is right now while some office workers get to stay safe and no help drivers?! You might as well stop driving now because it's clear Uber will not help you when you need it. Good luck calling Uber support when they shut that down too.

Yesterdays







Today's message


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Note you only get paid if you are INDIVIDUALLY asked to self isolate. If your whole city is asked to stay home, you get nothing.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Its comical how say they care about our saftey but continue to operate in this epidemic, I bet those people working at the greenlight hub are still getting paid!

Very sad that they stop operations at the greenlight hub but not rideshare.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Its comical how say they care about our saftey but continue to operate in this epidemic, I bet those people working at the greenlight hub are still getting paid!
> 
> Very sad that they stop operations at the greenlight hub but not rideshare.


Just don't drive OG, I'm certainly not until this clears up.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just don't drive OG, I'm certainly not until this clears up.


Who said I'm driving? I stopped driving 2 weeks ago when I had the scare of my life when I picked up these 2 asians couple who were wearing a mask and coughing!

It really doesnt hit you how serious this is once you experienced what I did.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel better knowing that the decision wasn’t made lightly.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Note you only get paid if you are INDIVIDUALLY asked to self isolate. If your whole city is asked to stay home, you get nothing.


It says by a public health authority 
I wonder if you have symptoms and
your own dr tells you to quarantine at home they would give you anything .
@Lissetti is home sick now
I hope she's getting better !!!!


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It says by a public health authority
> I wonder if you have symptoms and
> your own dr tells you to quarantine at home they would give you anything .
> @Lissetti is home sick now
> I hope she's getting better !!!!


In theory public health has list


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Phil Lee said:


> In theory public health has list


I just wanna know what
I need to do if I get infected
They are claiming compensation...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

work from home they say.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Uber you bunch of cowards!!!
> How are we supposed to get that cleaning supplies you just talked about yesterday?! So we the drivers are out here driving in the riskiest job there is right now while some office workers get to stay safe and no help drivers?! You might as well stop driving now because it's clear Uber will not help you when you need it. Good luck calling Uber support when they shut that down too.
> 
> Yesterdays
> ...


Tge closing of the physical locations of the Green Light Hubs was an inevitable action. Since most complaints or requests for assistance are phone or computer based, it is hoped that Uber GLH reps will be afforded the ability and the tools to work from home. We drivers NEED them to be "there" when we need them.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just wanna know what
> I need to do if I get infected
> They are claiming compensation...


Don't worry, it will be just as easy as getting the subway sandwich &#129315;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

njn said:


> work from home they say.


I tried working from home with Uber and Lyft , left my app off and everything, didn't make any money.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Note you only get paid if you are INDIVIDUALLY asked to self isolate. If your whole city is asked to stay home, you get nothing.


Sit at home and wait to die if you will. The creditors will help expedite that process.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I tried working from home with Uber and Lyft , left my app off and everything, didn't make any money.


You were supposed to do donuts in the back alley around your amp and whatever Uber's glowy disk is called in tribute.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

They closed them all in Salt Lake city months ago..........


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Yup. But us? They just say “have lysol ready, but don’t leave the streets!”.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

If you are on the public health list of someone who is not allowed to drive (you have confirmedCovid-19) and they have notified Uber, you will be suspended.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Uber you bunch of cowards!!!
> How are we supposed to get that cleaning supplies you just talked about yesterday?! So we the drivers are out here driving in the riskiest job there is right now while some office workers get to stay safe and no help drivers?! You might as well stop driving now because it's clear Uber will not help you when you need it. Good luck calling Uber support when they shut that down too.
> 
> Yesterdays
> ...


haha, you believed that? I have a bridge for sale in brooklyln, you interested?


----------



## geogeofried (Jun 7, 2019)

They only care about themselves and their money. **** everybody else


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

OG ant said:


> Who said I'm driving? I stopped driving 2 weeks ago when I had the scare of my life when I picked up these 2 asians couple who were wearing a mask and coughing!
> 
> It really doesnt hit you how serious this is once you experienced what I did.


Shouldn't you be glad that they see wearing mask to protect you? Most westerners won't even wear mask.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

njn said:


> work from home they say.


I told my flight students I would be giving them flying lessons on Skype. "More right rudder!"


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> haha, you believed that? I have a bridge for sale in brooklyln, you interested?


I read that as "fridge for sale" and I was somewhat intrigued


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I read that as "fridge for sale" and I was somewhat intrigued


I bought a beer cooler on the disney cruise. I can sell you that.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I bought a beer cooler on the disney cruise. I can sell you that.


I'll use it to store my...

"Corona's"


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Uber you bunch of cowards!!!
> How are we supposed to get that cleaning supplies you just talked about yesterday?! So we the drivers are out here driving in the riskiest job there is right now while some office workers get to stay safe and no help drivers?! You might as well stop driving now because it's clear Uber will not help you when you need it. Good luck calling Uber support when they shut that down too.
> 
> Yesterdays
> ...


-------------------------
They are not closing support. They are stopping people from coming into the buildings. 
I love the term CUSTOMER SUPPORT EXPERTS -- sounds so official.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> They are not closing support. They are stopping people from coming into the buildings.
> I love the term CUSTOMER SUPPORT EXPERTS -- sounds so official.


They are closing support. Whatever that is they offer us in India isn't support. They don't have access to anything. They're literally a messenger service. At the Hub you can get things done. You have support.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It says by a public health authority
> I wonder if you have symptoms and
> your own dr tells you to quarantine at home they would give you anything .
> @Lissetti is home sick now
> I hope she's getting better !!!!


Yea her area is the worse covid19 in the US. Any ideas why Wasington was hit so bad compared to the rest of the country?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Note you only get paid if you are INDIVIDUALLY asked to self isolate. If your whole city is asked to stay home, you get nothing.


Note: you are NOT PAID if Uber takes you off the road.

You are ONLY PAID IF you get a test and a confirmed case of Covid -19.

2 weeks.

Good Luck getting a Test !

All adds up to a LOT OF NOTHING !!!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

walmart, cvs, walgreens and target will soon have drive though testing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> walmart, cvs, walgreens and target will soon have drive though testing.


My x wife works pharmacy at C.V.S.

SHE IS GOING TO LOVE
" DRIVE THROUGH TESTING "!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea her area is the worse covid19 in the US. Any ideas why Wasington was hit so bad compared to the rest of the country?


Asian nerds flocking to tech hubs before anyone knew they were sick maybe?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you all should stay home while I risk my life during this "crisis"

don't worry, i got this


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Does no green light hubs mean no new drivers?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

UberNLV said:


> Does no green light hubs mean no new drivers?


silly rabbit, tricks are for kids


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

njn said:


> work from home they say.


I can't Longhaul whilst upon the throne but I've Shuffled from there


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Basically this is a free-for-all for Uber. They get to do whatever they want knowing you can't do shit about it. Watch every ride my trip fares are not matching up with the amounts in my daily summary and I'm waking up to my balance being less. Basically for the next 3 weeks they get to do whatever they want knowing there ain't shit you can do about it


----------



## uberCantUnderstandNormalT (Feb 24, 2020)

Unleaded said:


> Tge closing of the physical locations of the Green Light Hubs was an inevitable action. Since most complaints or requests for assistance are phone or computer based, it is hoped that Uber GLH reps will be afforded the ability and the tools to work from home. We drivers NEED them to be "there" when we need them.


I have been driving for over two years and have never been to a glh nor do I even know where one is. So I dont think you really NEED them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberCantUnderstandNormalT said:


> I have been driving for over two years and have never been to a glh nor do I even know where one is. So I dont think you really NEED them.


Ha! Trust me I try to avoid the Hub at all cost but clearly you've never had a problem where you depended on phone support to handle


----------



## uberCantUnderstandNormalT (Feb 24, 2020)

I have never had a problem. In 4k rides plus 1500 on lyft I have had two lost phones I lost bag with two bottles of beer and a pax spilled coke once. Got 25.00 to clean it up. So no I can honestly say never had a problem. I have kicked out pax three times and canceled rides as they were rude and obnoxious. Left them standing along side the road.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberCantUnderstandNormalT said:


> I have never had a problem. In 4k rides plus 1500 on lyft I have had two lost phones I lost bag with two bottles of beer and a pax spilled coke once. Got 25.00 to clean it up. So no I can honestly say never had a problem. I have kicked out pax three times and canceled rides as they were rude and obnoxious. Left them standing along side the road.


Cool. Good for you. However, you're probably not in the position to make the statement we probably don't NEED the Hub


----------



## uberCantUnderstandNormalT (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Cool. Good for you. However, you're probably not in the position to make the statement we probably don't NEED the Hub


Really? I was able to take care of these issues over the phone. Same as you could probably. Tell me your store to prove you needed a hub to solve your issue. I bet you cant.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

uberCantUnderstandNormalT said:


> Really? I was able to take care of these issues over the phone. Same as you could probably. Tell me your store to prove you needed a hub to solve your issue. I bet you cant.


That has to be a lie. I've never once had anything resolved of the phone with Rohit. They can't actually do anything with your account. They pass your message over to the people who can actually work on your account. That usually takes 3-5 days because usually they don't understand what you're trying to tell them and they frankly don't care. Indians hate americans and they pride themselves in giving shit service to us. The hub resolves the issue on the spot


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Uber you bunch of cowards!!!
> How are we supposed to get that cleaning supplies you just talked about yesterday?! So we the drivers are out here driving in the riskiest job there is right now while some office workers get to stay safe and no help drivers?! You might as well stop driving now because it's clear Uber will not help you when you need it. Good luck calling Uber support when they shut that down too.
> 
> Yesterdays
> ...


GLHs started closing two weeks ago.
Uber, you can always count on them to say one thing & do another.


----------



## uberCantUnderstandNormalT (Feb 24, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> That has to be a lie. I've never once had anything resolved of the phone with Rohit. They can't actually do anything with your account. They pass your message over to the people who can actually work on your account. That usually takes 3-5 days because usually they don't understand what you're trying to tell them and they frankly don't care. Indians hate americans and they pride themselves in giving shit service to us. The hub resolves the issue on the spot


Just like a liberal. If I say its blue you say its green. Just because it's worked for me doesnt make it a lie.
I asked you to tell me your story and you reply calling me a liar. So I guess I will now ignore you from now on


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

uberCantUnderstandNormalT said:


> I have been driving for over two years and have never been to a glh nor do I even know where one is. So I dont think you really NEED them.


I have had to call them regarding app deficiencies, failed Uber Eats deliveries, rider issues and for other reasons and I have had excellent responses. I sincerely hope that the Green Light Hub lifeline can be maintained by reps working from home. Their assistance is needed, just in case.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea her area is the worse covid19 in the US. Any ideas why Wasington was hit so bad compared to the rest of the country?


Weren't they the people who didn't want to vaccinate their kids? Well...

I've only had to deal with the Hub for one issue and they didn't have an answer. I've always gotten the support I needed via text and phone.

IF they pay us for the 2 weeks we're down with the virus (big IF), I'm wondering how they'll determine the pay? Will it be an average? An average of weeks or months? Something tells me that it won't be enough.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Cool. Good for you. However, you're probably not in the position to make the statement we probably don't NEED the Hub


MANY drivers live in a bubble and wrongly assume their experiences are same in other markets. Ridesharing variables are set based on REGION.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NEVER LET A GOOD CRISIS GO TO WASTE!

Clearly a money saving move on Uber's part, with Corona safety a barely veiled false flag.

Anyone care to place a wager the hubs won't open when scheduled?

Would not be surprised to see them never reopen.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Weren't they the people who didn't want to vaccinate their kids? Well...
> 
> I've only had to deal with the Hub for one issue and they didn't have an answer. I've always gotten the support I needed via text and phone.
> 
> IF they pay us for the 2 weeks we're down with the virus (big IF), I'm wondering how they'll determine the pay? Will it be an average? An average of weeks or months? Something tells me that it won't be enough.


There is no vaccine for Covid 19 and I don't recall Seattle/Washington being known as an anti vaxxers city.

Anywho I wouldn't count on Uber for assistance.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The Green light offices are set up to support Uber's drivers. By closing them just says to me that management feels that their employees are at risk from interacting with their network of drivers. So, if that's the case, why are they still letting their drivers continue to drive and endanger their customers health?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> The Green light offices are set up to support Uber's drivers. By closing them just says to me that management feels that their employees are at risk interacting with their network of drivers. So, if that's the case, while are they still letting their drivers continue to drive and endanger their customers. Unless they think their employees pose a risk to their drivers. But I doubt it.


Uber doesn't care about GLH employees or bottom of the totem pole drivers. They care about money. Every move they make is meant to maximize their profits so the executives can continue taking home multimillion dollar salaries while they scam investors out of more cash. That's the point of the whole game. Nothing more. Everything else is just PR and window dressing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberCantUnderstandNormalT said:


> Really? I was able to take care of these issues over the phone. Same as you could probably. Tell me your store to prove you needed a hub to solve your issue. I bet you cant.


So out of your so called "issues" of 2 cellphones you recovered, 1 bag of beer, Coke spilled in your car, and three passengers you kicked out. Only one of those really required support. So I'm glad you're one experience worked out for you. Have a real problem, and then get back to us on that experience.



uberCantUnderstandNormalT said:


> Tell me your store to prove you needed a hub to solve your issue. I bet you cant.


&#128517;&#128517; This statement right here, just cost you all credibility with me . Shall I count the ways&#129318;. Let's see, when they're just don't pay out a surge and phone support tells you there was no surge at the time, when your fares aren't paid out correctly, and phone support tells you it was paid correctly, when your account gets flagged for fraud and phone support won't tell you the problem and won't reinstate your privileges, when support repeatedly denies documents and admit they don't know why it's being denied yet won't fix it . . . shall I continue?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Basically this is a free-for-all for Uber. They get to do whatever they want knowing you can't do shit about it. Watch every ride my trip fares are not matching up with the amounts in my daily summary and I'm waking up to my balance being less. Basically for the next 3 weeks they get to do whatever they want knowing there ain't shit you can do about it


Uber has known Drivers " Can't do Shit about it"
ALL ALONG !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber has known Drivers " Can't do Shit about it"
> ALL ALONG !


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> haha, you believed that? I have a bridge for sale in brooklyln, you interested?


Sure!.just send your name address, SSN (for safety purposes),banking account number, and I transfer the money to you.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> haha, you believed that? I have a bridge for sale in brooklyln, you interested?


I'm still trying to figure out how to get my free subway cookie


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Anyone care to place a wager the hubs won't open when scheduled?
> 
> Would not be surprised to see them never reopen.


Uber was already on shaky ground before COVID-19 hit this year. I suspect Uber and Lyft will be lucky to make it to 2021.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Uber was already on shaky ground before COVID-19 hit this year. I suspect Uber and Lyft will be lucky to make it to 2021.


You really believe Uber and Lyft are losing money? They're cooking the books man. For all we know they're owned by the same billionaires. They aren't going anywhere ever


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Note you only get paid if you are INDIVIDUALLY asked to self isolate. If your whole city is asked to stay home, you get nothing.


Exactly how much are they paying drivers for this


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Poo said:


> Exactly how much are they paying drivers for this


2 badges of your choice


----------



## CaveatEmptor365 (Feb 3, 2020)

OG ant said:


> Its comical how say they care about our saftey but continue to operate in this epidemic, I bet those people working at the greenlight hub are still getting paid!
> 
> Very sad that they stop operations at the greenlight hub but not rideshare.


They ARE getting paid. They're employees, not contractors!!!!!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There is no vaccine for Covid 19 and I don't recall Seattle/Washington being known as an anti vaxxers city.
> 
> Anywho I wouldn't count on Uber for assistance.


https://www.king5.com/article/news/...e-us/281-1cab9cf6-bbe6-4b92-92db-3a6292044110
I'm not saying that there is a vaccine for this. I am saying that if you don't vaccinate for anything, then your body probably wouldn't be prepared to stave off this virus. I'm thinking it would be like the Native Americans and smallpox blankets.

Yeah, not counting on them at all. I even think that they aren't paying us what we should be earning during this crisis. Some of my long trips aren't adding up. Par the course for Uber.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Some of my long trips aren't adding up. Par the course for Uber.


Same here. My earnings are short $48 per day when I add my trips compared to Uber's daily total and the weekly earnings statement doesn't add up to the daily totals. When I complained, Support said it's a known glitch and "the team" is working on it. One week later, they're still working on it and not replying to my message except "thank you for your patience." I was about to go to the Green Light Hub but then Uber closed them all. So I quit driving.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> https://www.king5.com/article/news/...e-us/281-1cab9cf6-bbe6-4b92-92db-3a6292044110
> I'm not saying that there is a vaccine for this. I am saying that if you don't vaccinate for anything, then your body probably wouldn't be prepared to stave off this virus. I'm thinking it would be like the Native Americans and smallpox blankets.
> 
> Yeah, not counting on them at all. I even think that they aren't paying us what we should be earning during this crisis. Some of my long trips aren't adding up. Par the course for Uber.


That's not how vaccines work. You're not less susceptible to multiple kinda of viruses just because you got MORE vaccines. If anything, it's the other way around because every vaccine actually has even more viruses than just what it protects against. That's why people get crazy diseases after getting a vaccination because off all the other crap they put in it.

Ebola actually came about in Africa because the great NGOs used poor natives as guinea pigs for their medical research. I'll be very wary over any vaccine that the "government" mandates so quickly in the future. Last time they came up with a quick vax based on public demand it killed hundreds of people.
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/long-shadow-1976-swine-flu-vaccine-fiasco-180961994/


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

GLH "experts" ain't worth nothing anyway.

Last week, one of those goons erroneously changed my Active status to ONBOARDING - effectively preventing me from driving for the next 4 days. I had only gone there to present my two pieces of IDs as part of the BG screening renewal process, but this idiot thought I wanted to get my BG check as a new driver. I called Uber everywhere (even India!) but in vain, although as UberPro I was supposed to get "priority support" - which I now learnt is BS. 

After 4 days, the message "we shall let you know when you will be ready to drive" disappeared, so I tried to go online and I get a new message: "Account needs attention - please call Support", and so I do. I get transferred from one "expert" to another and eventually the 4th one tells me everything seems to be in order on your account, so your best bet is to go directly to your GLH - yes, the ones who caused the problem to begin with. Then, as I got on my way to the GLH - suddenly that message disappeared and I was able to go online. I bet they figured there was no need to cause further confusion and frustration since they were closing the GLH anyway!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

BadYota said:


> That's not how vaccines work. You're not less susceptible to multiple kinda of viruses just because you got MORE vaccines. If anything, it's the other way around because every vaccine actually has even more viruses than just what it protects against. That's why people get crazy diseases after getting a vaccination because off all the other crap they put in it.
> 
> Ebola actually came about in Africa because the great NGOs used poor natives as guinea pigs for their medical research. I'll be very wary over any vaccine that the "government" mandates so quickly in the future. Last time they came up with a quick vax based on public demand it killed hundreds of people.
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/long-shadow-1976-swine-flu-vaccine-fiasco-180961994/


Anti-vaxxer?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Poo said:


> Exactly how much are they paying drivers for this


I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenlight is a very comfy feeling word😁
They could have used “ deactivated drivers meeting place “😁


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Anti-vaxxer?


I've gotten plenty of vaccines in my life. I also personally know people who have been physically injured as a result of vaccines, but that's all "a conspiracy theory right?" Vaccine compensation fund was created for a reason.

don't worry, trust your government! Get those vaccines! dont gather in large groups, no 1st amendment for you! The Russians are coming, no, it's the coronavirus! We are at war with country A, no, it's country B, we've never been at war with country A! 2+2=5! Send those dangerous self thinkers to the gulags! Heil!.... whoops


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trump really let us down...he should have implemented the travel ban a month ago...no one who been to China should have been let into the U.S.....now the country is bleeding billions everyday



BadYota said:


> That's not how vaccines work. You're not less susceptible to multiple kinda of viruses just because you got MORE vaccines. If anything, it's the other way around because every vaccine actually has even more viruses than just what it protects against. That's why people get crazy diseases after getting a vaccination because off all the other crap they put in it.
> 
> Ebola actually came about in Africa because the great NGOs used poor natives as guinea pigs for their medical research. I'll be very wary over any vaccine that the "government" mandates so quickly in the future. Last time they came up with a quick vax based on public demand it killed hundreds of people.
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/long-shadow-1976-swine-flu-vaccine-fiasco-180961994/


Aids came about because Belgium used the people of the Congo as lab rats and injected them with monkey blood...then of course raped them and slowly spead aids around the globe


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> You were supposed to do donuts in the back alley around your amp and whatever Uber's glowy disk is called in tribute. :smiles:


Damn, that reminds me - I was going to go to the GLH to get one of those disks to eBay it. I hope they still have them when they reopen their doors and let the peasants back in.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey hey hey!!! What happened to the free hand sanitizer promise!? Was that just another lie again? 🤣


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Some of my long trips aren't adding up.


This pisses me off more than anything. At the shit rates we get paid, they still feel the need to steal from us


TemptingFate said:


> Same here. My earnings are short $48 per day when I add my trips compared to Uber's daily total and the weekly earnings statement doesn't add up to the daily totals. When I complained, Support said it's a known glitch and "the team" is working on it. One week later, they're still working on it and not replying to my message except "thank you for your patience." I was about to go to the Green Light Hub but then Uber closed them all. So I quit driving.


OMG I thought I was going crazy it. support made me feel like I was even crazier. I'm currently going through this. The fare details have the correct amount but my daily and weekly earnings show a lesser amount. When you add up all my trips, it's not equaling what they have as my total daily earnings. I keep a very close eye on my earnings because of their past track record. I wrote down my total dollar amount at the end of my shift the other night and when I woke up in the morning there was a few dollars missing. I tried to go into the office on Wednesday but I didn't realize they closed 2 hours early on Wednesdays.I got up to go in on Friday, only to find out they're closed for 3 weeks. Phone support keeps telling me there's a glitch and they're work on it I That's been for a week now. I don't care if there's a glitch or not that's on you. Not my problem. I need my money. Now they're trying to say it has been paid out. However it's a little ironic that our new app version has no record anywhere of payouts. now I got to go to the damn Bank and get statements to take pictures of and send those pictures over to phone support? Although I will make sure I get paid on this I don't know if I'm going to go to that extreme because it's still will not convince phone support to pay me out. Clearly they're told not to


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Hey hey hey!!! What happened to the free hand sanitizer promise!? Was that just another lie again? &#129315;


You should try getting coronavirus and test out that lie too &#128517;


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

CaveatEmptor365 said:


> They ARE getting paid. They're employees, not contractors!!!!!


Just because they are employees does not automatically mean they will still get paid. Remember... it's Uber.

Closing the hubs is just another ploy from Uber and they are using the current situation as their platform. I will bet many of these hubs will not re-open. Uber will say these locations were not really busy and claim their "award winning phone app and support department" is still available to help drivers in all situations.

You heard it here first.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> https://www.king5.com/article/news/...e-us/281-1cab9cf6-bbe6-4b92-92db-3a6292044110
> I'm not saying that there is a vaccine for this. I am saying that if you don't vaccinate for anything, then your body probably wouldn't be prepared to stave off this virus. I'm thinking it would be like the Native Americans and smallpox blankets.
> 
> Yeah, not counting on them at all. I even think that they aren't paying us what we should be earning during this crisis. Some of my long trips aren't adding up. Par the course for Uber.


There really should be a Covid 19 premium maybe in the form of sweet promotions since they don't want to price goug on surge.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BadYota said:


> I read that as "fridge for sale" and I was somewhat intrigued


Fun fact: after a kitchen refurb my landlord put the old fridge outside the house with a sign that said FREE on it. So I took his sign off, advertised it on Craigslist and sold it for 50 bucks.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Weren't they the people who didn't want to vaccinate their kids? Well...
> 
> I've only had to deal with the Hub for one issue and they didn't have an answer. I've always gotten the support I needed via text and phone.
> 
> IF they pay us for the 2 weeks we're down with the virus (big IF), I'm wondering how they'll determine the pay? Will it be an average? An average of weeks or months? Something tells me that it won't be enough.


Average daily pay going back 6 months:

https://www.uber.com/blog/supporting-you-during-coronavirus/


----------



## Uba.slave (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So where do I go to get Uber stickers for the car? Guess I'll just drive Uber trips with Lyft stickers, LOL.

Also, the hubs are the only places to get your airport specific placard. Good luck trying to get Uber to send you one in the mail.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Fun fact: after a kitchen refurb my landlord put the old fridge outside the house with a sign that said FREE on it. So I took his sign off, advertised it on Craigslist and sold it for 50 bucks.


The venue for our wedding reception had no AC and a week or so before the wedding we realized it was going to be a scorcher, record high temps. So I bought one of those huge fans used for effects in movies off Craigslist. It worked great. Had a door on each side of the dance floor open and kept the temp reasonable pushing through tonnes of air.

Sold it to the venue for $50 more than I paid for it after the wedding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BadYota said:


> Uber you bunch of cowards!!!
> How are we supposed to get that cleaning supplies you just talked about yesterday?! So we the drivers are out here driving in the riskiest job there is right now while some office workers get to stay safe and no help drivers?! You might as well stop driving now because it's clear Uber will not help you when you need it. Good luck calling Uber support when they shut that down too.
> 
> Yesterdays
> ...


In Light of recent developments.

It seems Uber did the right thing.

Damn
It Hurts saying That !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> The venue for our wedding reception had no AC and a week or so before the wedding we realized it was going to be a scorcher, record high temps. So I bought one of those huge fans used for effects in movies off Craigslist. It worked great. Had a door on each side of the dance floor open and kept the temp reasonable pushing through tonnes of air.
> 
> Sold it to the venue for $50 more than I paid for it after the wedding. :smiles:


Got to think on your feet. Every little helps!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Tge closing of the physical locations of the Green Light Hubs was an inevitable action. Since most complaints or requests for assistance are phone or computer based, it is hoped that Uber GLH reps will be afforded the ability and the tools to work from home. We drivers NEED them to be "there" when we need them.


Hell, shutting down RS, cabs, and mass transit could happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell, shutting down RS, cabs, and mass transit could happen.


Mass Transit for sure.

They dont want any groups of over 10 people


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Mass Transit for sure.
> 
> They dont want any groups of over 10 people


Darn, no more XXL


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In thinking it would be cool if they would LOAN their drivers who are stuck home money during this time. Something like up to $1000 which you would pay off as deductions after things got better.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> In thinking it would be cool if they would LOAN their drivers who are stuck home money during this time. Something like up to $1000 which you would pay off as deductions after things got better.


Didn't They recently get into the loan industry?


tohunt4me said:


> In Light of recent developments.
> 
> It seems Uber did the right thing.
> 
> ...


What they should do is send home the overseas driver support. Have the employees here in the states work from home, as they did, but have them take the driver support calls


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

EVERYTHING, let me repeat that, *EVERYTHING *Uber puts in print, releases in press, is for the _Appearance of Caring_ about drivers they loathe. None of it is genuine. ZERO

Just sayin'. :coolio:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

We have a couple drivers here trying to get the forms filled out for this coronavirus pay. The problem is they don't have a primary care doctor. So they don't have anyone 2 fill out the forms and no other doctor is willing to


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Poo said:


> Exactly how much are they paying drivers for this


Read your messages and it explains how they figure it out. I don't remember if it was in the app, or a link. But from what i remember, it's teh average of last 6 months or $50, whichever is less. I THINK that's per week. But the information is there.



Daisey77 said:


> This pisses me off more than anything. At the shit rates we get paid, they still feel the need to steal from us
> 
> OMG I thought I was going crazy it. support made me feel like I was even crazier. I'm currently going through this. The fare details have the correct amount but my daily and weekly earnings show a lesser amount. When you add up all my trips, it's not equaling what they have as my total daily earnings. I keep a very close eye on my earnings because of their past track record. I wrote down my total dollar amount at the end of my shift the other night and when I woke up in the morning there was a few dollars missing. I tried to go into the office on Wednesday but I didn't realize they closed 2 hours early on Wednesdays.I got up to go in on Friday, only to find out they're closed for 3 weeks. Phone support keeps telling me there's a glitch and they're work on it I That's been for a week now. I don't care if there's a glitch or not that's on you. Not my problem. I need my money. Now they're trying to say it has been paid out. However it's a little ironic that our new app version has no record anywhere of payouts. now I got to go to the damn Bank and get statements to take pictures of and send those pictures over to phone support? Although I will make sure I get paid on this I don't know if I'm going to go to that extreme because it's still will not convince phone support to pay me out. Clearly they're told not to


You can't get your bank info online?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They take your daily average over the last 6 months. If you've driven less than 6 months so take your daily average from when you started up till March 6th. Every eligible driver gets $50. So if you've only done one trip you'll get $50 but you had to have taken 1 trip between February 5th and March 6, in the 30 days prior to them announcing this on March 6th. They're starting to enforce that one ride a month policy. It's back on our agreement



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Read your messages and it explains how they figure it out. I don't remember if it was in the app, or a link. But from what i remember, it's teh average of last 6 months or $50, whichever is less. I THINK that's per week. But the information is there.
> 
> 
> You can't get your bank info online?


Yeah but my bank doesn't let me screenshot any info


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell, shutting down RS, cabs, and mass transit could happen.


Uber has assisted the best interests of Uber Drivers by suspending Uber Pool and Express Pool. Uber Eats is still in operation but restaurants offering take out are using their own employees for delivery. They are delivering multiple orders and it appears to be saving money for these restaurants at a time when saving money and staving employee layoffs and furloughs are extremely important for their bottom line.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Uber has assisted the best interests of Uber Drivers by suspending Uber Pool and Express Pool. Uber Eats is still in operation but restaurants offering take out are using their own employees for delivery. They are delivering multiple orders and it appears to be saving money for these restaurants at a time when saving money and staving employee layoffs and furloughs are extremely important for their bottom line.


I love that they suspended pool, and because of this I'm still getting paid almost the same amount during the coronavirus slow down period


----------

